# Alternativen zu Sensor-/Aktorboxen?



## Raijin Tycho (22 April 2021)

Moin zusammen,

keine Ahnung ob das hier rein passt aber mich würde interessieren ob es Alternativen zu den normalen Sensor-/Aktorboxen gibt, wo man Sensorik mit 3-poligen M8 Steckern anschließen kann?

Sprich, so etwas wie eine ET200 SP mit einer Karte wo man die Sensoren samt Stecker direkt drauf anschließen kann?


----------



## RobinBarth (22 April 2021)

Hi,

es gibt einige Anbieter für dezentrale Peripherie. Auch mit erhöhter Schutzklasse.
Das Gegenstück zur ET200 SP ist die ET200 AL.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2021)

Murr, Wago, Dold, Balluff und zig Andere mehr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

ET200-ECO, Beckhoff, IFM usw. usw...


----------



## Raijin Tycho (22 April 2021)

Ok, tut mir leid das ich mich nicht verständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber diese Geräte will ich eben *nicht* haben.

Was ich suche geht eher in die Richtung https://www.beckhoff.com/de-de/produkte/i-o/ethercat-klemmen/elmxxxx-messtechnik/elm3704-0001.html . Sprich, eine Klemme/Karte welche direkt an ein Gerät wie eine EK1100/ET200 SP oder ähnlichen angeschlossen werden kann und eben, statt Federzug- oder Schraubklemmen, über M8 Buchsen zum anschließen von 3 poligen Sensoren verfügt.


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Ok, tut mir leid das ich mich nicht verständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber diese Geräte will ich eben *nicht* haben.
> 
> Was ich suche geht eher in die Richtung https://www.beckhoff.com/de-de/produkte/i-o/ethercat-klemmen/elmxxxx-messtechnik/elm3704-0001.html . Sprich, eine Klemme/Karte welche direkt an ein Gerät wie eine EK1100/ET200 SP oder ähnlichen angeschlossen werden kann und eben, statt Federzug- oder Schraubklemmen, über M8 Buchsen zum anschließen von 3 poligen Sensoren verfügt.



Dann schau doch mal bei diesen Herstellern ... Da gibt es nicht nur Sensor-Aktorboxen sondern dezentrale IO's mit IP65/67 mit Profinet-Anschluss.


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2021)

Siemens ET200pro passt dir vielleicht am besten.
Anders als ET200AL und ET200eco ist ET200pro modular, fast wie ein Beckhoff Buskoppler mit E/A Module
Anders als das Beckhoff Modul ist ET200pro dicht bis auf IP67 um im Feld installierbar zu sein.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (22 April 2021)

Hab dich noch nicht 100% verstanden 
Du suchst eine SPS an der man direkt die M8 Verbinder anschließen kann?
Dann wäre die ET200pro mit einer Zentralbaugruppe genau das richtige


----------



## Raijin Tycho (22 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal bei diesen Herstellern ... Da gibt es nicht nur Sensor-Aktorboxen sondern dezentrale IO's mit IP65/67 mit Profinet-Anschluss.



Hatte ich ja, aber habe nichts gefunden was meinem Anforderungsprofil entspricht. desshalb frage ich ja nach.


----------



## PN/DP (22 April 2021)

Mit "_Sensorik mit 3-poligen M8 Steckern_" meinst Du digitale Sensoren für 24VDC? Oder Sensoren mit 0-10V- oder 0/4-20mA-Ausgängen?

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2021)

https://shop.murrelektronik.de/I-O-Systeme/Impact67/Module/IMPACT67-Kompaktmodul-Kunststoff-55092.html
https://shop.murrelektronik.de/Anschlusstechnik/T-Stueck/Signal/T-Stueck-SlimLine-M12-St-4pol-2x-M8-Bu-3pol-7000-41211-0000000.html


----------



## Raijin Tycho (22 April 2021)

@JakobSPS @JesperMP

Die ET200Pro hatte ich tatsächlich nicht auf dem Schirm and kommt meinen Vorstellungen bisher am nächsten. Ist für mich aber etwas "zu mächtig" / zu groß. Zudem wäre eine EtherCat Alternative schön.

Das Gerät müsste noch nicht mal IP 65/67 erfüllen. Bei der Verschraubung geht es mir vor allem um ein vereinfachtes tauschen von Sensoren ohne Werkzeug.


----------



## Raijin Tycho (22 April 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mit "_Sensorik mit 3-poligen M8 Steckern_" meinst Du digitale Sensoren für 24VDC? Oder Sensoren mit 0-10V- oder 0/4-20mA-Ausgängen?
> 
> Harald



Erstmal nur um digitale I/O aber es wäre ideal wenn das System eine gewisse Modularität hätte und auch eine Klemme/Karte für analoge Sensorik hätte.


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2021)

Ich denke du arbeitest mit S7-1200.
Da wird es mit EtherCat etwas "schwierig".

Wenn du ein modulares System willst, dann schau dir Murr Cube67+ an.
Da hast du einen Buskoppler für die diversen Feldbusse und dann Module für verschiedene Funktionen (Digial, Analog, IO-Link, ...)


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2021)

Wenn es vorrangig ist, defekte Sensoren schnell austauschen zu können und die üblichen Feld-I/O-Systeme mit M12-Verbindungen nicht deiner Anforderungen entsprechen, köntest du ein "normales" I/O-System wie ET200SP verwenden ? 
Du könntest zwischengeschaltete M12-Verbindungskabel oder M8-Verbindungskabel an die ET200SP-I/O-Module anschließen.
Es wird nicht schön sein, aber es könnte deiner Anforderungen lösen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn es vorrangig ist, defekte Sensoren schnell austauschen zu können und die üblichen Feld-I/O-Systeme mit M12-Verbindungen nicht deiner Anforderungen entsprechen, köntest du ein "normales" I/O-System wie ET200SP verwenden ?
> Du könntest zwischengeschaltete M12-Verbindungskabel oder M8-Verbindungskabel an die ET200SP-I/O-Module anschließen.
> Es wird nicht schön sein, aber es könnte deiner Anforderungen lösen.



Oder ganz einfach eine normale Sensor-Aktorbox an ET200SP


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2021)

Es fällt mir gerade ein, dass dein Vorhaben kein Sinn macht.
Dein Problem ist, es dauert zu lange ein defekten Sensor zu tauschen ?
Daraus kann man schließen, dass du Sensoren mit fest angeschlossenen Kabeln verwendest.
Wenn die Sensoren mit integrierten M12-Steckern ausgestattet wären, hättest du dieses Problem nicht.

Anstatt I/O Module mit M12 Steckern zu finden, wechsle die Sensoren zu Typen mit integrierte M12 Stecker.


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Oder ganz einfach eine normale Sensor-Aktorbox an ET200SP


Was ist das ? Wie ?


----------



## Heinileini (22 April 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Bei der Verschraubung geht es mir vor allem um ein vereinfachtes tauschen von Sensoren ohne Werkzeug.


Vereinfachtes Tauschen von Sensoren ohne Werkzeug? Und Du interessierst Dich nur für die Werkzeuglosigkeit am SPS-seitigen Ende des Kabels? 
Liegen die Sensoren denn lose auf dem SchreibTisch/auf der Werbank???


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Vereinfachtes Tauschen von Sensoren ohne Werkzeug? Und Du interessierst Dich nur für die Werkzeuglosigkeit am SPS-seitigen Ende des Kabels?
> Liegen die Sensoren denn lose auf dem SchreibTisch/auf der Werbank???



Heinrich die Welt dreht sich weiter 
Früher hast du nen 15er Schlüssel gebraucht um ne Fahrradfelge auszubauen und heute hast du Klemmverschlüsse.
Spaß beiseite:
Es gibt tatsächlich Schnellverschlüsse für Sensoren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2021)

Mann könnte so etwas auch mit Beckhoff zusammen basteln 
https://www.beckhoff.com/de-de/produkte/i-o/ethercat-steckmodule/ej8xxx-signal-distribution-board/


----------



## Raijin Tycho (23 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denke du arbeitest mit S7-1200.



Nein, mit 1200er habe ich schon lange nichts mehr zu tun gehabt. Aktuell arbeite ich entweder mit 1500er Steuerungen und einer Roboter-Steuerung mit EtherCat Schnittstellen.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Anstatt I/O Module mit M12 Steckern zu finden, wechsle die Sensoren zu Typen mit integrierte M12 Stecker.



Generell ja, aber ich habe immer wieder mit Baugruppen von Dritt-Herstellern zu tun, wo mir die Anschlüsse der Sensoren vorgegeben wird. Daher hat mich das jetzt interessiert, ob es solch eine Karte/Modul/Element für ein Peripherie-Gerät gibt. Ich könnte Aktor-Boxen verwenden aber diese sind halt leider nicht so skallierbar und bietet weniger Anpassungsmöglichkeiten wie ein I/O System wie eben ET200 oder eine EK1XXX Baugruppe von Beckhoff. 

Wahrscheinlich ist deine Idee mit den Verbindungskabeln die praktikabelste Lösung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 April 2021)

... also bei Beckhoff weiß ich, dass es da Module gibt (der Vorschlag wurde hier auch schon in etwa gemacht), die beliebig erweiterbar/kombinierbar sind und auch für unterschiedliche Stecker - also M8, M12, M12 2kanalig, Analog ...

Und das dann sogar für PB, PN und EtherCat (ggf. auch noch andere - hatte mich bislang nicht interessiert).

Also vielleicht schaust du doch noch mal ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Mobi (24 April 2021)

Von Festo das CPX-System ist ziemlich umfangreich. Das nutze ich gerne, um einen Schaltschrank zu vermeiden. Dann zum in Verbindung mit der IP67 SPS von Turck.


----------

